# Maternity payments



## Emily j (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi, not sure if I’ve posted this to the correct area. I applied for a parter visa (on shore) Dec 2018 and received permanent residency May 2021. I have been employed casual for 1 year 5 months but the last 5 months is with a new employer. Can someone tell me if I would be eligible for Maternity pay from centerlink? Many thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

According to this page your residency side began with your 820 visa grant.









Meeting Residence rules for Parental Leave Pay - Parental Leave Pay - Services Australia


To get Parental Leave Pay you must meet residence rules.




www.servicesaustralia.gov.au





Employment rules state:

To get Parental Leave Pay you need to have worked for both:

10 of the 13 months before the birth or adoption of your child
a minimum of 330 hours, around one day a week, in that 10 month period.









Parental Leave Pay work requirements - Parental Leave Pay - Services Australia


To get Parental Leave Pay you need to meet a work test.




www.servicesaustralia.gov.au


----------



## Emily j (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks very much JandE 😊


----------

